# Windows 7 build 7106 will be leaked Within 24 hours | Rumor or Reality



## LiveOrDie (Apr 11, 2009)

Windows7center forum is claiming that Windows 7 build 7106 will be leaked to torrent sites this midnight by chinese hackers. The guy also provided the screenshot of setup.exe . According to them, this build was done on April 8, at 16:23, but why is the date modified on the setup.exe April 9, 18:32? It doesn’t make sense that the modified date is more recent than the date it was built. Wzor (most trusted source confirms that restless folks over Microsoft already cooked the build 7080 and build 7106. We also have the strings numbers build 7080 is tagged with  7080.0.winmain_win7rc.090408-1900 & build 7106 is tagged with 6.1.7106.0.winmain.090408-1623. Both the builds were compiled on 8th April, 2009. Peoples are hoping that Windows 7 Build 7106 Torrent and WIndows 7 Build 7080 Torrent will be soon leaked at torrent sites.

The source Is expected to arrive in the first x86 Chinese version, ETA today, the middle of the night. Lets wait n watch is it rumor or reality. Don’t download untill proper confirmation.

File name：
7106.0.090408-1623_x86fre_client_zh-cn_Retail_Ultimate-GRC1CULFRER_CN_DVD.iso
7106.0.090408-1623_x64fre_client_zh-cn_Retail_Ultimate-GRC1CULXFRER_CN_DVD.iso
7106.0.090408-1623_x86fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRC1CULFRER_EN_DVD.iso
7106.0.090408-1623_x64fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRC1CULXFRER_EN_DVD.iso

Pre-RTM winmain branch:

6.1.7105.0.winmain.090404-1235
6.1.7106.0.winmain.090408-1623
Winmain_win7rc branch:

7077.0.winmain_win7rc.090404-1255 - official RC Escrow
7078.0.winmain_win7rc.090406-1758
7079.0.winmain_win7rc.090407-1902
actual build in winmain_win7rc branch:
7080.0.winmain_win7rc.090408-1900








http://www.ihackintosh.com


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 11, 2009)

Better be fake. I just installed 7077 lol And Chinese Hack Team sure sounds safe. More like Windows 7 Ultimate Virus Edition.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually, Chinese hack teams are the ones that have been making successful Vista/Win7 piracy a reality this whole time...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 11, 2009)

Its fake have a look




That means the file has been tampered with and information modified.

This is what it should look like this is from my build 7077


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 12, 2009)

as show this build was a fake build it has been confirmed by more an a few people its real here are some screen shots


From http://windows7news.com
There is probably not a single week without yet another Windows 7 leak appearing on Chinese and Russian forums. These leaks make their way into various P2P networks where they are quickly spread to thousands of users who want to try the latest Windows 7 release. The last days have already been buzzing with announcements of a possible Windows 7 Build 7106 leak. What made this interesting was that the leak was announced days before it actually happened. First screenshots of build 7106 of Windows 7 appeared today on various sites including the Windows 7 Forums here at our website.
The screenshot is showing a Chinese version of Windows 7. The build number is clearly visible from various system screens. The build string is 6.1.7106.0.winmain.090408-1623 and both the 32-bit and 64-bit edition seem to have leaked. If the release is real it will appear on various P2P networks sooner or later. Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for that update, been pondering putting Win 7 on the EeePC, might try this build out on that.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 12, 2009)

Found this build, 7106, but it has only been leaked in chinese


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 12, 2009)

it mite be in Chinese but when u install it when it ask you what language cant you pick English ?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not from what I have read


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 12, 2009)

umm that sucks


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 13, 2009)

Any1 installed this build yet?  I'm gonna install build 7077 from a USB stick so I don't waste a DVD.  Bit cautious about this newest build 7106, is it safe to install or is it loaded with malware?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Chinese only atm, unless you download an "english pack" 

I have just installed 7077 this morning. Great build! Few bits changed since 7068. You can tell its an RC-Escrow build.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Chinese only atm, unless you download an "english pack"
> 
> I have just installed 7077 this morning. Great build! Few bits changed since 7068. You can tell its an RC-Escrow build.



What do you mean by "RC-Escrow build"?  Has it been modified in some way


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

RC-Escrow means that only major bugs will be fixed in that build before it becomes the official public RC. No more additions or UI tweaks.

And if there are no major bugs, it will simply be recomplied.


----------



## DaveK (Apr 13, 2009)

I haven't used a build since 7000, if there's another one coming out I think I'll just wait as I dislike installing Operating Systems as it takes me 5 hours to get it how I like it.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 13, 2009)

same here, i wish you could just update the build through windows like through update or some shit?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> same here, i wish you could just update the build through windows like through update or some shit?



You can


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> You can



How?

Windows update has never done such a thing for me.

..... if it could then why would people bother with torrents? :S


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Not windows update, but you can update from within windows, no need to rewipe and reinstall everything


----------



## Vrgn86 (Apr 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Not windows update, but you can update from within windows, no need to rewipe and reinstall everything



I upgraded from build7000 to 7077 with no loss of anything, gained better drivers for my board also.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Not windows update, but you can update from within windows, no need to rewipe and reinstall everything



I think he was asking about windows update, thought everyone knew you can just mount and run the install and hit upgrade?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I think he was asking about windows update, thought everyone knew you can just mount and run the install and hit upgrade?



I based my reply off this:



lucasweir said:


> same here, i wish you could just update the build through windows like through update *or some shit*?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm almost done downloading a supposed build of 7106. I'll let you all know later this evening/morning, or early tomorrow morn
if it is a legit build.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 14, 2009)

Alright, well everything installed correctly but I only found the 32-bit version.
You can change the language in the Setup portion of the install.
Yes, this is build release 7106.winmain.090408-1623
However, the menu selections still appear to be either humble jumble or chinese...










But yes, all seems to be fine and working good. Seems to run a bit smoother with
every new build release, imo.

PM if you want the download link, and I'll keep posted if I find a 64-bit release.
Or if you find one, I would like to know 
Also, When it says to activate your product key, it will list it for you, if you install
it from inside windows. Just type it in as it is listed. It should be the same key you
used for the last build (7000 or 7077).
Hope this post helps.


----------

